# Eheim Tubing- 16/22 Mm vs. 1/2" clear vinyl tubing



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think what is most important is referencing the ID and OD of both sets and this will give you the wall thickness which to me is important.You don't want thin walled tubing on your filterroud:

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree. I bought 12 feet of 5/8" vinyl tubing at Lowes to replace the ribbed stuff on my fluvals. It's far too flimsy to use, but I can still use a short section as a siphon.

The pet solutions stuff will most likely work just fine though, as long as it doesn't flatten when bent.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Why are you wanting to replace the tubing? Mine is almost 5 years old & looks as good as the day I bought it. You said the green color doesn't bother you so why change it.

Orlando brought up a very important point regarding the wall thickness. You definitely do not want thin walled tubing that will collapse or kink.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

rich815 said:


> Other than the color (which I do not care, most of it is hidden anyway) are we talking any major difference I should worry about? Any benefit of the eheim tubing I'm not thinking of?


Yea, the Eheim tubing is alot bigger in diameter than than the 1/2" you're looking at.

If you want to use clear vinyl, there's no reason to pay aquarium supplier proces for it. The Eheim 16/22 tubing is 5/8" I.D./7/8" O.D.; you should be able to pick up vinyl tubing this size at any hardware store. The vinyl tubing tends to be a bit more flexible than the green Eheim, which has its pluses and minuses. Or, you can get the high-pressure tubing (with the reinforcing cords), which is stiffer.

The coloring of the Eheim helps reduce algae growth, if the tubing is exposed to light.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Richared, you'll want to go with 5/8" OD for sure. I've never used the eheim stuff, mostly because I've always purchased my filters used. As Orlando said, you just want to make sure to have some good thick walled tubing or else it'll collapse on itself under negative pressure.


----------



## fiftyfiveG (Apr 25, 2009)

Eheim tubing size:

9/12mm = 3/8" dia

12/16mm = 1/2" dia

16/22mm = 5/8" dia

25/34mm = 1" dia


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I picked up some vinyl tubing at a hardware store when I didn't want to wait to have stock Eheim tubing shipped to me. I will never use it again since it kinks very easily. The Eheim tubing is much sturdier and the green color makes it harder to see the brown gunk that builds up on the inner walls of the tubing.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

I will echo what others say about the regular 1/2" tubing: it kinks very easily and the quick connects will not work all that well since the tubing is too thin for them to clamp down on.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the thoughts and responses. So far I've been satisfied with the eheim tubing and while the % difference in price may be big the dollar difference is only about $10-12 and I'd really rather not deal with what might or might not work for such a fairly small sum.

Why new ones? Well, I've disconnected and bottle-brushed this set twice now and I guess I could again but the cleaning is never 100% and gunk builds up and affects flow. A nice, clean, new set for not a heck of a lot of money I figured might be the ticket. At least it will save me a messy 30 minutes or so of pushing and the in-and-out with that brush through all the hoses....(it's two eheims and about 20' or so of hoses to deal with...)


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

USPlastics.com carries a very good supply of many different types of tubing.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ca...astic&Category_Name=118&Page=1&clickid=topnav

I like the Tygon Lab. It comes in various sizes with various wall thickness sizes.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...=USPlastic&category_name=7510&product_id=8073


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Left C said:


> USPlastics.com carries a very good supply of many different types of tubing.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ca...astic&Category_Name=118&Page=1&clickid=topnav
> 
> I like the Tygon Lab. It comes in various sizes with carious wall thickness sizes.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...=USPlastic&category_name=7510&product_id=8073


 
Thanks Left C. Wow, that's a real Tube World. For some reason I imagine if I go visit their retail outlet (assuming they have one) I'll meet a guy like Hank Hill who will tell me he "sells tubing and tubing accessories".


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

rich815 said:


> Thanks Left C. Wow, that's a real Tube World. For some reason I imagine if I go visit their retail outlet (assuming they have one) I'll meet a guy like Hank Hill who will tell me he "sells tubing and tubing accessories".


LOL ... I had to look up Hank Hill. I didn't know who he is. I haven't watched that show.

USPlastics has a ton of stuff made of plastic at very good prices. You can order a free catalog that is mighty handy. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/contactus/?&clickid=navbar

Just curious ... You mentioned 16/22mm and 1/2" tubing in your first post. Do you know that 16/22mm tubing has a 5/8" ID and 12/16mm has a 1/2" ID?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

McMaster-Carr is where I get my tubing, I haven't found prices to beat it yet.

Generally reasonable shipping cost(UPS Ground) and quick. When I was in SF, I received stuff from LA generally next day as long as I ordered by 4(even paying only for ground shipping).


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Left C said:


> Just curious ... You mentioned 16/22mm and 1/2" tubing in your first post. Do you know that 16/22mm tubing has a 5/8" ID and 12/16mm has a 1/2" ID?


Yes, I realized my error. Thanks for reminding and correcting me, as others did too.


----------

